
DevTools Challenger for Firefox - bpierre
http://devtoolschallenger.com/
======
ben174
Took me a minute to realize this is developed for use with Firefox Developer
Edition. If you're using Chrome or vanilla Firefox, you're going to be a bit
lost when trying to follow the tutorial.

~~~
ilikepi
Well, it seems like it was created for the launch of Developer Edition v44, so
that would have been when the stable release was v43. The current stable
release is v44, so in theory everything in this demo/tutorial should work with
current stable. I found a couple things didn't, though. I couldn't get the CSS
eyedropper tool to apply the color I clicked on; however, manually entering
the hex code for the new color triggered the completion event. I also couldn't
get the event to fire in the second-to-last task.

Regardless, it's a neat little distraction to do while eating lunch.

edit: clarification

~~~
TD-Linux
No, Developer Edition version 44 releases today. Stable will be version 42
after the release.

~~~
ilikepi
Yep, my mistake. Erk...

------
derek
tl;dr This is a series of interactive demonstrations showing off some of
Firefox Developer Edition's developer console features, with emphasis on CSS
animation.

~~~
callahad
Yep! If you're rather read about the features, we've got a blog post up at
[https://hacks.mozilla.org/2015/11/developer-
edition-44-creat...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2015/11/developer-
edition-44-creative-tools-and-more/)

The DevTools Challenger page is meant to be a more hands-on set of exercises
to familiarize people with the new / improved animation tools. You should be
able to complete it in regular Firefox (or even Chrome), but the experience
will be a bit nicer in DevEdition.

~~~
lucideer
The Challenger site seems to consistently crash Firefox if you have
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/react-
devtool...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/react-devtools/)
installed. I don't know if React was used to make the site?

Not too sure if is this something that should be reported to Mozilla or to
Facebook.

~~~
callahad
An add-on crashing Firefox is definitely a bug on our end, even if it's also a
bug in the add-on. :) I've filed
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1221273](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1221273)
to track this, but I can't reproduce the crash myself. The page doesn't use
React, FWIW.

If you could stop by that bug and leave a comment with your OS, Firefox
version, and build info from about:support, I'd appreciate it.

~~~
spicyj
(If you find a bug in the React devtools, please report it on our GitHub page
and we'll get it fixed.)

------
ycosynot
That's an awesome idea! To mix the knowledge, I learned some things. There
needs be another for Chrome, and it'd teach all kind of tricks, and with an
unknown reward at the end. This is good, this is artful teaching. Reminds me
of the hacking challenges.

------
darkhorn
Do we have official 64-bit stable version for Windows? [https://download-
installer.cdn.mozilla.net/pub/firefox/relea...](https://download-
installer.cdn.mozilla.net/pub/firefox/releases/42.0/win64/en-US/) Because I
use 64-bit Windows and when it has updated to 42 it was still 32-bit version.

~~~
callahad
We aren't officially supporting Win64 with Firefox 42, but we _are_ producing
builds which you can find at
[http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/42.0/win64/](http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/42.0/win64/)

There are only a few bugs left before we can officially support Win64:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/showdependencytree.cgi?id=55844...](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/showdependencytree.cgi?id=558448&hide_resolved=1)

------
intrasight
Problem is that if you scroll too fast, the text visibility animation doesn't
kick in fast enough and you just see a blank black screen.

------
allthetime
This is cool. And I just found out I had a reason to start using Firefox
again.

------
ck2
I'm sure someone had fun making that but it is a really weird way to present
something.

------
VOYD
would be nice if it worked in something besides FF.

------
fiatjaf
The problem with Firefox Devtools is that they are slow.

